
Show HN: Namestormy.com simply find a domain names using word maps and thesaurus - mstipetic
http://namestormy.com/
======
vinylguy
In mobile, it's not intuitive that adding synonyms populates them below. I
found myself pushing it several times and thought it was broken.

